# anyone have a picture of a rabbits skeleton?



## ani-lover (Apr 9, 2007)

tabetha has a balance problem and i wanted totake a look at a rabbits structure. i was wondering if anyone can give me a detailed and labeled pic from head to tail of arabbits skeleton that would be great. i tried a google search and cantfind good ones.

thanks!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 9, 2007)

Is this kind of what you were looking for?


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 9, 2007)

Is this any good?

http://www.omlet.co.uk/guide/guide.php?view=Rabbits&amp;cat=About%20Rabbits&amp;sub=Anatomy


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for the diagrams
tundrakatiebean is there any way to make that clearer to read the words??


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll poke at it for a little bit and see. Do you need the words to be bigger or can you just not read the font?


----------



## pamnock (Apr 9, 2007)

Source Link


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 9, 2007)

just the font is a little small i can see the words fine


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 9, 2007)

If you save the image to your computer (and youhave windows) you can right click on it and go to the "open with..."selection and pick "windows picture and fax viewer" from there you canenlarge the image by clicking on the magnifying glass with the plussign in it. You can make it asbig as you wanthope that helps


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah that helps thanks!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 10, 2007)

This one isn't labbled but it is a good picture 

[line]

Shawn


----------

